# "اسم الرب برج حصين. يركض إليه الصدّيق ويتمنّع" أمثال10:18



## ABOTARBO (19 فبراير 2010)

الوصايا العشر - الوصية 3

:download:
الوصية الثالثة :
 اسم الرب

لما تكون بتحب واحدة أو بتحبي واحد بيبقى غالي على علبك أوي ومش ممكن تسيب حد يغلط في اسمه أو يتريق عليه.... كلنا بنعمل كدا.
 
 اسم لشخص يعني هوا... يعني شخصة وكيانة... لما بتيجي تغلط في حد أول حاجة بتذكرها اسمه وعشان كدا اسم ربنا مهم أوي.. مينفعش تغلط فيه أو توقل كلام مش صح عليه..

 هنا بيبقة اسمه تجديف.... مينفعش تقول كلام مش كويس عليه، مينفعش تقول كلام كذب عليه، مينفعش تجيب اسمه في حاجة لا تليق..

 كمان اسم ربنا قوي وليه سلطان.. مجرد ذكر اسمه بيدينا قوة وحماية..

 ربنا حنين وبيسامح كل حاجة بنعملها بس مش بيعديها للي بيغلط في اسمه وعشان كدا حذرنا من كدا في آيات كتيرة في الكتاب المقدس...
"لا تنطق باسم الرب إلهك باطلاً لأن الرب لا يبرئ من نطق باسمه باطلاً" خروج20: 7
"وخرج ابن امرأة إسرائيلية وهو ابن رجل مصري في وسط بني إسرائيل وتخاصم في المحلّة ابن الإسرائيلية ورجل إسرائيلي. فجدّف ابن الإسرائيلية على الاسم وسبّ. فأتوا به إلى موسى. وكان اسم أمه شلومية بنت دبري من سبط دان. فوضعوه في المحرس ليعلن لهم عن فم الرب. فكلم الرب موسى قائلاً اخرج الذي سبَّ إلى خارج المحلّة فيضع جميع السامعين أيديهم على رأسه ويرجمه كل الجماعة. وكلم بني إسرائيل قائلاً كل من سبَّ ألهه يحمل خطيته. ومن جدف على اسم الرب فانه يقتل. يرجمه كل الجماعة رجماً. الغريب كالوطني عندما يجدف على الاسم يقتل" لاويين 24: 10-16
*"اسم الرب برج حصين. يركض إليه الصدّيق ويتمنّع"*
* أمثال10:18*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (19 فبراير 2010)

موضوع جميل جدا
ميرررسى على الموضوع 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## ABOTARBO (19 فبراير 2010)

kokoman قال:


> موضوع جميل جدا
> ميرررسى على الموضوع
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


أشكــــــــــــــــــــــــرك لمشاركتكم
سلام المسيح لك


----------

